#   >  Motorola CM 140
??? 
      GM 300

----------

_     GM 300_

 .  GM360  .

----------

R05.06            rx6ldb()etes.r  u        ..        ......

----------

> Soft R05.06 ,   9.25
>   ,   .
> 
> R 1kOm  12  16  DB25
>  Vlad


      ,       .... 

        .   lng2        ....
      .....

----------


## ua6lpg

, .           CM-140.  .
  R05.00.
   -    ,   -   .        -   .
  ,  setup   .      ,      ,  .

  .

----------

Uncle Zhenya     ...

----------

GM 140     ()  ???

----------

!!!    ...
  RJ45                ... 
       ..    ..         .. 
     ..   300      ..   140          ??              . 
   !!!

----------


## ru9tr

GM-140  CM-140 ?

----------


## Uncle Zhenya

-   ?       ...

----------


## Uncle Zhenya

, , .

----------


## aamit

,  Professional-Tuner-R02_12_00

----------

.. 
           rx6ldb(at)etes.ru

----------


## Uncle Zhenya

40- GM300   ,       ,   , 25 .     ,         ,     .      ,              .  ...

   .    ...

----------


## ru9tr

10        . GM300           ,    GM140     25    ( 50-).    .                 ,       -        (     ).

----------


## Uncle Zhenya

> ,       -        (     ).


  99%. ,  ,       ,    .  - - .     ,                .     .

.   GM300   SERVICE MENU   ALIGNMENT: Transmitter and Receiver. " "   . ,           ,    ,       .          ().               .

----------


## ru9tr

,       ,        .

----------


## ru9tr

(""),         .

----------


## scorpi

140  ,            :Very Happy:  ,    140    ,  ,      .  :!:

----------


## ru9tr

*CM*-140  *GM*-140 -  .[/b]

----------


## ROBINZON24



----------


## Simakoff

> ,       Motorola CM140 ver.no: r03.00.04,        ,    .        (4-GND, 7-RR,RTxD)?


GND-7  DATA-6


 r05.05  

http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/motorola/file5337/

----------


## ru9tr

-  .

----------


## ru9tr

1-  3-   1   -    -  http://www.cqham.ru/uniprog2.html

----------


## wal

?
 ?

----------


## Nickus

AT49BV002   AT25128          ?  Motorola CM140 MODEL: MDM50KNC9AA2AN  S/Tanapa FUD1183BAE.

----------


## Kentor

> 


  ?

----------

Simakoff

----------


## Kentor

.  .

----------

Simakoff

----------


## Simakoff

*  Kentor*,  ,     .    -  1 .  ""   .      ?

----------

